# best respirator for comfort



## ozipainter (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm looking to purchase a new respirator and was wondering what style/make you guys use. i like the look of the 3m 7500 series with it's soft silicone face seal, anyone using one of these, and if so what size are you using large/medium/small


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

More importantly you need to find a mask that fits You. No amount of fancy add ons to a mask is going to make up for a well fit respirator. I personally like binks masks.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I like the 3M as well.
A fit test would be the best way to determine size. Where they put your head in a bag and add that nasty smoke. If it doesn't fit you will know:yes:


----------



## ozipainter (Dec 14, 2008)

i have read a couple of reviews that have said that the 3m 7500 medium they purchased was sightly to small to be worn for long periods


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I use Binks, if I don't care about my guy that much I give him a pack of smokes and tell him the smokes help the tast of paint. 
Ever run into a spray man that was one of the orig. When the sprayer 1st came out?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I also like the 3M 7500 series. I also like my full-face; easier on the eyes.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Supplied air is the best protection, especially with facial hair. 










Damn, that pump looks like the one I bought in '84, and it's LESS EXPENSIVE.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Are the binks respirators by region? I have never heard of them 

I use a 3M 7500 medium. I had a large before. I tell you though, neither one fits right.. I am either inbetween in size.. or an odd shaped face cause either one will have my nose hairs white by the time the day is done.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

When i doubt pull your shirt up over your face.:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> Supplied air is the best protection


I thought the only people that used those were pot heads and jobs that had confined space.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I thought the only people that used those were pot heads and jobs that had confined space.


OK, had to go to the attic and drag down a box of photos from college. I think this guy's name was Zeke. Pretty sure it was winter 69-70. Boston U. 

*DISCLAIMER:*
I have no idea what the apparatus was, I just was walking innocently by a dorm room and saw this and thought it was odd enough to snap a picture.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

daArch said:


> OK, had to go to the attic and drag down a box of photos from college. I think this guy's name was Zeke. Pretty sure it was winter 69-70. Boston U.
> 
> *DISCLAIMER:*
> I have no idea what the apparatus was, I just was walking innocently by a dorm room and saw this and thought it was odd enough to snap a picture.
> ...


Damn Bill,

That looks a little more than social!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

GMack said:


> Damn Bill,
> 
> That looks a little more than social!


Ya think ?? :thumbup:

Here's his roommate. I think it was a lifestyle. Or they were researching for their doctorate thesis :jester:


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

daArch said:


> Ya think ?? :thumbup:
> 
> Here's his roommate. I think it was a lifestyle. Or they were researching for their doctorate thesis :jester:
> 
> View attachment 2309


Is his roomate Hunter Thompson?:thumbup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

The 7500 is the most comfortable half-mask I've ever had/used

I'm not sure what size mine is though


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried out this mask Moldex--http://www.gemplers.com/tech/smoldex8000.htm

I wear one a lot, even when I brush paint if my throat is all cashed out from the fumes. I have bought a couple 3m 7500 half masks in the past but the weight gets to me after ahwhile. Those above claim 30% lighter.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

nEighter said:


> Are the binks respirators by region? I have never heard of them
> 
> I use a 3M 7500 medium. I had a large before. I tell you though, neither one fits right.. I am either inbetween in size.. or an odd shaped face cause either one will have my nose hairs white by the time the day is done.


ok i use a respirator for 70% of my day everyday. first thing is to always clean your respirator before and after use - the inside and the cartridges. there's a lot of bacteria that can be harbored in there - stinky breath and all. find a good size and obviously make sure that you are using the correct particulate cartridges. I used to work at MSA. They make good ones.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

hey Jenni, good to see your words again. Haven't heard from you since . . . . well since this thread was started three years ago









Now don't take this too personally or with any bad feelings, but you must know me well enough to know I just HAVE to play the Necropost card (it's in the rule book, and I just got necroed the other day)


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

jenni said:


> ok i use a respirator for 70% of my day everyday. first thing is to always clean your respirator before and after use - the inside and the cartridges. there's a lot of bacteria that can be harbored in there - stinky breath and all. find a good size and obviously make sure that you are using the correct particulate cartridges. I used to work at MSA. They make good ones.


 
Good to hear you use them a lot also, really only time I am not wearing them is when i do prep work, just trying to take better care of myself is all and being a painter you need to take those extra steps since we work around hazardous materials non stop. 
I don;t get how you clean the cartridges though but I am on top of keeping the the mask clean and stored properly. 

I want to try out these other masks to find the one that is right for me so thats why I brought up this old post, instead if starting a new one.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

Mrlaroo said:


> Good to hear you use them a lot also, really only time I am not wearing them is when i do prep work, just trying to take better care of myself is all and being a painter you need to take those extra steps since we work around hazardous materials non stop.
> I don;t get how you clean the cartridges though but I am on top of keeping the the mask clean and stored properly.
> 
> I want to try out these other masks to find the one that is right for me so thats why I brought up this old post, instead if starting a new one.


ha! i didn't even realize how old this post was. i clean the inside by spraying a bit of alcohol and water and wipe it down. the cartridge i just hold the vacuum hose up to it and it sucks out the dust that it collected that day.


----------

